# Shall I wait for another 4 or more years after the issuance of EIT certification to apply for PE exam in Pennsylvania?



## Leon (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi every one

I want to apply for the mechanical PE exam on October, 2012 in Pennsylvania because I have passed FE exam on October, 2011.

I just check the ENG Exam Qual's Act 367 and it says the old law (Section 14 of Act 367) is applicable to me if I received degree before June 30, 1994, or began experience before February 19, 1991. My education evaluation has already been completed by NCEES. I graduated from the university in China on July, 1991. *I am not sure whether I still need to wait for 4 years after issuance of EIT certification according to Section 14 of Act 367.*

Please see the section 14 of Act 367 below:

The Old Law (Section 14 of Act 367)

Received degree before June 30, 1994, or began experience before February 19, 1991.

WITH DEGREE: Must have EIT certificate and 4 years of

progressive experience or teaching experience in an approved

engineering curriculum (under the supervision of a PE or similarly

qualified individual). Refer to Rules &amp; Regulations. Amplified record

must show at least 4 years of qualifying experience.

Thanks a lot

Leon


----------



## Leon (Jan 10, 2012)

I got info from PE board of PA state. I cannot take the exam in PA state in October of 2012. I need to have another 4 years experience.


----------



## knd107 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, its on the website somewhere but I didn't take it in PA because of that reason. The 4 year work exp. starts after you graduate and pass the FE; whichever one is later. I took and pass the exam in NJ since they don't care as long as you have 4 years of exp. Then you have to wait the extra time to lapse to apply for a PA license.

I needed a PE in any state for raise/ promotion reasons. I am not required to sign and seal drawings anyway.


----------



## Leon (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot. knd107. I try to apply the PE exam in other state.


----------



## friend_northeast (Jan 11, 2012)

Just be careful if you are a PA resident and need to get licensed in some states. Some states will not issue a reciprocy license if you are not licensed in your state of residence.


----------



## knd107 (Jan 11, 2012)

I wouldn't see why that would matter as long as you meet that state's requirements. Either way, I don't think there will be a problem with getting your PA PE once you meet all the states requirements. Most forms that I have seen only ask if you are licensed in any other state and doesn't specifically ask for your state of residence.

Could be wrong tho.


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2012)

Firstly appreciate your reply. I am a Chinese and I will go back to China probably at the end of this year. I need this P.E. license only for me to look for job in USA in the future. I am 42 years old now and I cannot wait for another 4 years to take the PE exam. I just want to be qualified to apply for the PE exam in any state in which there is no requirement for 4 or more progressive years accumulation after issuance of FE certification.

I try to apply for the PE exam in Delaware State now.

Thanks

Leon


----------



## friend_northeast (Jan 12, 2012)

knd107 said:


> I wouldn't see why that would matter as long as you meet that state's requirements. Either way, I don't think there will be a problem with getting your PA PE once you meet all the states requirements. Most forms that I have seen only ask if you are licensed in any other state and doesn't specifically ask for your state of residence.
> 
> Could be wrong tho.



I know at West Virginia has a requirement that you can not get a comity license in :wv: unless you are licesned in the state you reside. I know somebody that was licensed in MD, lived in PA, and was not able to get a :wv: license until first obtaing a comity license in PA.


----------



## GregH (Jan 13, 2012)

Perhaps Minnesota could work as well. I don't know how far you're willing to travel but if I'm reading the state's regulations correctly, there seems to be a stipulation that FE requirements are waived if you have 20 years of experience along with being over 40 years old.

Some additional things you're going to need to consider-since you received your degree out of the country you're going to need to fill out additional paperwork from NCEES and pay about $400 to have your degree evaluated. Also, you said you're moving back to China, I'm assuming you've worked here for a decent amount of time already? You're going to need some letters of recommendation from other PE's. Also, some states will require you to be a resident before you sit for the exam.

I've tried to make a "quick reference" table on the different state requirements to take the exam here-http://www.peprepme.com/Mechanical-PE-Exam-Requirements-by-State.html Please read each state's most up to date regulations though...they may have updated their rules without me knowing.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Illini86 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

Illinois lets you take the PE before the 4 years of experience, I know this as I'm currently enrolled to take in this April with 1 year of work and 1 year for my masters degree....I can take it and if I pass, I just have to wait until I get 2 more years of working and then fill out the appropriate paperwork and should have no problems...


----------



## Leon (Jan 16, 2012)

Appreciate all of your good idea. I have just send my application to Delaware PE board. I am waiting for the result now.

Thanks again

Leon


----------



## chaocl (Jan 20, 2012)

Leon said:


> Appreciate all of your good idea. I have just send my application to Delaware PE board. I am waiting for the result now.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Leon


I think it should be ok. You passed the FE/EIT WRITTEN exam in Oct, 2011 and you have more than 4 years working experience before nowadays.


----------

